# Warning: VERY disturbing video!!! Living without a body



## Boxerdogz (Feb 15, 2011)

This makes me feel physically sick. How can people do this???  

Russian Dog Experiment - Living without a body! - YouTube


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im too scared to watch it lol


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Me too. I will just wait to see what other ppl's comments are instead.


----------



## Boxerdogz (Feb 15, 2011)

I understand not watching... its really bad. Its basically an experiment done to test a type of artificial heart ( I think). The first half of the clip is just an animation, it gives you the idea of what happens without seeing the actual dog being used. it's very sad and sickening. I understand the need for research for life saving devices but there has to be a way that isnt so horrifying and cruel!!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

They claim that the dog was already dead when they did the "procedure" and they brought it back to life. I watch a lot of messed up stuff, this bothered me. And made my stomach turn terribly.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ugh, I hate stuff like this. Why can they use Humans.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

from watching the video you can see its all natural reflexes of the body the dog is not "aware" and is not living anymore.
personally i dont belive the dogs soul was with its body anymore.

im sure they have used humans but i doubt they would be "open" about it the way they are with animals i think there are scientists out there who have done much creepier and odder expieriments on humans and animals for that matter.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I lasted about 6 seconds into that video... enough. I get it. 

Blech... my stomach turned as well.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well that was.. weird. I agree that the dog really doesn't seem "alive", and it's just reflexes.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

O.K I admit that I have a certain amount of morbid curiosity.....but I don't think I can watch this one.........


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

So I watched it  The first 1/2 is exactly as explained then I scanned forward to the 2nd half of the video with the actual dog's head. I watched maybe 3 seconds of it and turned it off. As upsetting as it was, the dog was not killed for this experiment. This is unfortunately how we learn things. It reminded me of when a chicken gets their head cut off.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> So I watched it  The first 1/2 is exactly as explained then I scanned forward to the 2nd half of the video with the actual dog's head. I watched maybe 3 seconds of it and turned it off. As upsetting as it was, the dog was not killed for this experiment. This is unfortunately how we learn things. It reminded me of when a chicken gets their head cut off.


That's it. I'm not watching it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I see all kinds of gross stuff everyday in my work, but I can't bear to see an animal suffer, it makes me cry and want to help. So I won't watch it either.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I also see odd crap... but really...it is like supplying a chicken with its head cut off oxygenated blood. It would go forever. I'm all about advances in science... and hate animal cruelty but its a sad fact of life.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Keep in mind that this is a VERY old video.. from the 1930s I think? It's basically one of the very first versions of a heart/lung machine (life support). I've seen it before.. it's a little gross, but I also found it quite interesting.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> O.K I admit that I have a certain amount of morbid curiosity.....but I don't think I can watch this one.........


That's exactly how I feel. I want to see it but I don't want to have yet another horrible thing that I will regret watching. These things stick with me forever. I will never forget the video I watched where the experiment cats clung to the chain link fences and their handlers would yank them away from the fence and declaw them that way because they were angry with the terrified cats for clawing at them. I will also never forget the footage I saw from the inside of a horse slaughterhouse in Mexico where they sever the spinal cord of the horses and butcher them alive. That's hard for a horse person to watch. I think this will be one of those things...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I watched it... I don't know whether to cry or to be sick. It was a combination of it being a dog's head and the whole "bringing it back to life" part. It's unnatural and never should have been attempted, science or not. Death is a natural part of life. Nick and I sat here and just stared at the page when it was over. It wasn't bad until the tongue started licking the nose. I really think I am going to be sick.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I watched it... I don't know whether to cry or to be sick. It was a combination of it being a dog's head and the whole "bringing it back to life" part. It's unnatural and never should have been attempted, science or not. Death is a natural part of life. Nick and I sat here and just stared at the page when it was over. It wasn't bad until the tongue started licking the nose. I really think I am going to be sick.


In all honesty it just made me incredibly sad  
They claim science and seem to be acting like they've blessed the dog by reviving it but I think it's utter cruelty. What a miserable and I'm pretty sure painful life ( if we can call it that) it must have experienced. Bottom line is; if it reacts it feels. I'm more disturbed by the youtube commenters who are praising this experiment and mocking the ones who disapprove.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

> I will never forget the video I watched where the experiment cats clung to the chain link fences and their handlers would yank them away from the fence and declaw them that way because they were angry with the terrified cats for clawing at them.


 I read that and hugged my cat  Just thinking of that makes my skin crawl and gets me enraged.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Keep in mind that this is a VERY old video.. from the 1930s I think? It's basically one of the very first versions of a heart/lung machine (life support). I've seen it before.. it's a little gross, but I also found it quite interesting.


Makes it somewhat terrifying to imagine what new science experiments are being done now lol.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> I read that and hugged my cat  Just thinking of that makes my skin crawl and gets me enraged.


It's horrible. They are cussing at the cats for clawing out of fear. It's on youtube too. It's an undercover video.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Makes it somewhat terrifying to imagine what new science experiments are being done now lol.


Me too. And you have to figure that, if that one worked, how many more times did they tweak it and try it again with other dogs. Yes, the dog may have been already dead when they surgically removed the head but I find it hard to believe they used a dog that had been dead for a while. I can't help but feel like this dog was killed specifically for this purpose. I get lightheaded and sick just thinking about it. Bringing something back to life will never happen. Not properly, anyways. Death is a natural part of life. If something happened to someone I loved I would not want science to bring them back to life because I don't think they will ever get it right.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

> It's horrible. They are cussing at the cats for clawing out of fear. It's on youtube too. It's an undercover video.


Omg no, I can't even bring myself to look for that video. Why do people like that have to exist? There are too many @$$holes out there, we need a new plague that will only effect them lol. I'm holding my cat now and going to cudle with him under the covers.



> Bringing something back to life will never happen. Not properly, anyways. Death is a natural part of life. If something happened to someone I loved I would not want science to bring them back to life because I don't think they will ever get it right.


 I certainly agree with that. Death is balance. Death is peace. Attempting to bring someone back will just disrupt that balance. Heck we've seen what happens in horror movies whenever people mess with the dead, it's not too far off from what may eventually happen if it's constantly tampered with lol. Even this whole cloning thing is freaking me out. It leaves me questioning what's really natural and real anymore.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Omg no, I can't even bring myself to look for that video. Why do people like that have to exist? There are too many @$$holes out there, we need a new plague that will only effect them lol. I'm holding my cat now and going to cudle with him under the covers.
> 
> I certainly agree with that. Death is balance. Death is peace. Attempting to bring someone back will just disrupt that balance. Heck we've seen what happens in horror movies whenever people mess with the dead, it's not too far off from what may eventually happen if it's constantly tampered with lol. Even this whole cloning thing is freaking me out. It leaves me questioning what's really natural and real anymore.


I don't approve of cloning. I don't approve of messing with nature like that. There's a new show about people who pay to have their pets brought back to life. I fear that one day it will become affordable for the middle class citizens and our shelters will explode because people just want to have the same dog again and again and again. Sure, I don't ever want to have to be without Buck but I can move on and give my home to another dog. And what will that do for purebreds? Most breeds have such a small gene pool to pull from already. What happens when a breeder clones a really stellar stud dog? That breeder would use him to sire hundreds of puppies for a second lifetime.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't approve of cloning. I don't approve of messing with nature like that. There's a new show about people who pay to have their pets brought back to life. I fear that one day it will become affordable for the middle class citizens and our shelters will explode because people just want to have the same dog again and again and again. Sure, I don't ever want to have to be without Buck but I can move on and give my home to another dog. And what will that do for purebreds? Most breeds have such a small gene pool to pull from already. What happens when a breeder clones a really stellar stud dog? That breeder would use him to sire hundreds of puppies for a second lifetime.


I'm fearful of the future. I just really, really hope that it won't come to that. However I have a horrible feeling that you may be right and it may become a norm.  I just hope there are more people to protest such a thing instead of encourage it. I don't want to live in a world that's not real! It's as though people don't want to come to terms with reality.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> I'm fearful of the future. I just really, really hope that it won't come to that. However I have a horrible feeling that you may be right and it may become a norm.  I just hope there are more people to protest such a thing instead of encourage it. I don't want to live in a world that's not real! It's as though people don't want to come to terms with reality.


Humans feel the need to make everything bigger and better. Not everything needs to be bigger and better. Most of the time, the simpler things are the best. Growing our own food using the natural elements instead of chemicals and pesticides. Raising our own meat animals on grass and allowing them to live a few years longer rather than pumping them full of nutrients and biologically inappropriate foods to make them grow faster, etc.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not about "bringing it back to life" so it can live.. I think the title "Living Without a Body" is very misleading. It was an experiment to see if a body could function, or be sustained, by artificial heart & lungs. Having it react to different stimuli simply shows that it does have neurological function, and as such, is able to be supported by artificial means.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

you really must understand bodily reflexes to understand the dogs head in that video was dead there was no soul no "awareness" to the dog in the video it was jsut the bodys natural relfexes.

when autopsis are done on human bodies they inject them with a type of muscle relaxant due to the fact that the human body has many strange natural reflexes even though they are dead.
medical students where the first to find this out when they were doing autopsies on human bodies would touch a certian area or mess with an area and the body would react as though alive needless to say it frigthend quite a few students.
theres actually a place in the chest where if you minipulat it right will cause the bodies arms to stretch out front of the body then cross over the chest.
does this mean the person is "aware" much less alive? no its the bodies own natural reflexes. 
its like when you were a kid and they would test your reflexes with that little rubber hammer on your knee you cant control it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I don't think I can watch that video, I'll probably be scarred for life.


And I love my two dogs so much, more than anything in this world really. I know I will be a WRECK the day I lose them. But I think cloning is really...bizarre. I don't want ANOTHER Abbie. When she passes, I want to pay tribute to the beautiful, amazing dog she was, and remember her for the rest of my life. But I think trying to make ANOTHER COPY of her diminishes from that tribute and respect to the SPECIAL dog she is.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I watched it and wish now I hadn't. I've never even THAUGHT of such a thing. Its Bizarre as hell. I really don't even know what to say to that.:sad:


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Curiosity got the best of me but that didn't have any affect on me whatsoever as I felt like I was watching something on the scifi channel. I don't know.....maybe Ive watched to many walking dead episodes. It just seemed so unreal to me. I do agree that I don't like seeing dogs used as a science experiment though :-/ poor things.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> you really must understand bodily reflexes to understand the dogs head in that video was dead there was no soul no "awareness" to the dog in the video it was jsut the bodys natural relfexes.
> 
> when autopsis are done on human bodies they inject them with a type of muscle relaxant due to the fact that the human body has many strange natural reflexes even though they are dead.
> medical students where the first to find this out when they were doing autopsies on human bodies would touch a certian area or mess with an area and the body would react as though alive needless to say it frigthend quite a few students.
> ...


To me, whether the dog had any awareness or not was not the point. It's just the whole concept. I think it was a disgusting experiment that is the beginning of actually trying to bring something back to life. It's human nature to not want loved ones to die and to not want to live without them. I will never be able to honestly say that I don't feel that this experiment had nothing to do with the long process mankind is on to bring the dead back to life.


----------

